# What's your total



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2013)

I am not the one  to start this thread and I was surprised not to see it 

So my total is raw I just threw my hat into the PL ring never been to a meet but I am planning on stepping up soon!

315 squat (i know I can do better) just the heaviest I have gone but I can get it x5

315 bench 1rm

455 DL (failed at 500 got it off the ground just couldn't lock it out ) I will lock 475 next attempt

so 1085 at 220lbs 

So give me some of those sick numbers to aspire to fella's let us know raw or equipped and what kinda equipment if so


----------



## SAD (Apr 27, 2013)

Raw.

Competition:
585 squat
600 dead
390 bench

Gym:
600 squat
615 dead
405 bench

May 4th (looking for.....)
635 squat
665 dead
425 bench


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2013)

i did bench 425 for 1 rep , raw...

squat i wont say, keep in mind i had a bad achilles tear a few years back and my legs have gone down majorly


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 27, 2013)

Raw, good form, heaviest actually lifted:
Squat- 345
Dead- 425
Bench- 275

Total: 1045
Weight: 175lbs


----------



## JOMO (Apr 27, 2013)

Raw
Squat-425
Dead-445
Bench-330

Total-1,200
Weight:198

These were me back in the gym for about a year after shoulder surgery. These will go up as time goes on.


----------



## DF (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't lift for strength nor do I bench anymore, but here's some numbers.  The bench number is from years ago.

Dead-455
Squat-405x4
Bench-365


----------



## Cashout (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have singles but I do have 10 rep set numbers

Squat 495 X 10 
Dead 455 X 10
Bench 315 X 10

The last reps on the bench a spotter had his hands on the bar but said he was not assisting.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 27, 2013)

competition
raw

squat- 495
dead- 585
bench-335......... gym bench- 355

total- 1415 @ 257lbs not the best, i just started power lifting 2 years ago


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 27, 2013)

raw

dead-518
squat-405
bench-315

1238 @ 205


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 27, 2013)

in the gym not comp. 335 bench


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 28, 2013)

raw.

gym -

squat 555
bench 375
dead-565

comp- year and a half ago..
squat 425 (missed 475)
bench 350
dead 505


----------



## Dtownry (May 2, 2013)

I am not going to speculate but I will let you know after my current Sheiko run.  Check out my log for my workouts.  I am not even close to some numbers on here but not that bad either.


----------



## AlphaD (May 2, 2013)

Squat  450
Dead   420
Bench  300

About three years ago, I hurt my lower back, not while lifting just working in my garage.....got diagnosed with severe muscle trauma lower back.  I was climbing my DL up every week before that.......Now I get mindfucked and hesitant when I start to climb up.....


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 2, 2013)

I lifted a 180lb chick on and off my dick like 9 times the other night...Thats about it though


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 3, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> I lifted a 180lb chick on and off my dick like 9 times the other night...Thats about it though



Nice!

Wife's about 115 but I go for reps.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 3, 2013)

Squat- 225 (injured knee, was at 135 for a WHILE)
Dead- 335 x 3 
Bench-315 x 1

I've got to be the one with the biggest difference in bench vs squat, a little ashamed but I'm working on it.


----------



## j2048b (May 3, 2013)

I re started basically from not lifting consistantly over the last 5 years:

Bench 3 rep at 235
Squat 275
Deads 275

Today Doing a 5/3/1 type set up

Squats last set of 1+ 255 got 4 reps

Bench the other day 1+ at 225 did a set of 8 if i remember correctly!

Deads ha ent done specifically yet!


----------



## DarksideSix (May 3, 2013)

bench 405 x 2
Squat 545
DL 635

all raw.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 25, 2013)

Bench  385
Squat  455
OHP     225 x 6 
You guys saw those 3
Dead Lift  540

Total of the big 3  1380 @ 220




Comp totals @242 
515/405/570. 1490 total.


----------



## jeff5150 (Dec 5, 2014)

Comp
Raw
301 b/w

squat 570
bench 350
deadlift 535
total 1455

made a big jump on my 3rd deadlift to 600 and missed it at lockout. if i would have looked at it in numbers, 580 would have gave me a 1500 total and would have been a much better pull.


----------



## Tman (Dec 16, 2014)

Back to an old thread: I remember back in high school :

485 squats 
465 dL
245 bench..
So a total of 1195
 I got medals to so it..lol..

That was before evening know about juice..lol... but my cycle I recently did , for the first time after H.S. I
Benched 295... I lift at my house with free weights I purchased  so squats an dead lift was 300 due to being lazy an not purchasing more weights.  
   Just started a new cycle so more weights will be purchased a records broke for me..  last cycle had been since 2005 I hit the gym an I mean not one time.. I'm proud


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Squat  450
> Dead   420
> Bench  300
> 
> About three years ago, I hurt my lower back, not while lifting just working in my garage.....got diagnosed with severe muscle trauma lower back.  I was climbing my DL up every week before that.......Now I get mind****ed and hesitant when I start to climb up.....



Thats not much AlphaD, they should start calling you Alpha Pu8Sy. Try doing sets of 8, maybe that'll help you get those maxes up


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

mines

bench 295x4
squat 275x8
dead 355x8

currently weight 210. I have a long way to go. PL is new to me so i'm easing into things.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Thats not much AlphaD, they should start calling you Alpha Pu8Sy. Try doing sets of 8, maybe that'll help you get those maxes up



Yeah i am a pussy. Dont have these numbers anymore, they have changed for the better..... but i did step on the platform and compete, so before you go trying to be funny and disrespectful......step up on the platform, because numbers dont mean a thing in the gym.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Thats not much AlphaD, they should start calling you Alpha Pu8Sy. Try doing sets of 8, maybe that'll help you get those maxes up


I don't know if this was a joke or not but either way u dint talk to anyone like that on here. Like alpha said he's been on the platform. U haven't. So don't post your gay rep gym shit.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> mines
> 
> bench 295x4
> squat 275x8
> ...





AlphaD said:


> Yeah i am a pussy. Dont have these numbers anymore but i did step on the platform and compete, so before go trying to be funny and disrespectful......step up on the platform, because numbers dont mean a thing in the gym.



Look at the bright side....one lerson's total is written down in the history books to be preserved bc he stepped up on the platform, lifted through an injury, and got a total while doing 9 grueling lifts in one day. The other has a gym total I'm guessing.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Thats not much AlphaD, they should start calling you Alpha Pu8Sy. Try doing sets of 8, maybe that'll help you get those maxes up





McDuffy said:


> mines
> 
> bench 295x4
> squat 275x8
> ...





Wooah !!! So who the **** are you? We don't go around saying someone's numbers are low or don't mean shit. Have you stepped on the platform and hit all 9 in a day? Do you have any fukkin clue what it takes mentally to go through a 6 week meet prep cycle? Any idea in the fukkin world how much resolve it take to set out on a 7 hour drive and arrive 18 hours later because of traffics back ups. Any clue what it feels like to not be able to get out of fukkin bed 3 weeks before meet day?  I fukkin doubt it so before you go and run your God damn mouth  about one of the most respected members of this board, you better think twice. Alpha is a personal friend of mine and I don't take this dumb shit you did lightly.  

Don't let it happen again.


I better see a public apology in this thread before the end of the fukkin day or you'll be on my shit list permanently!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Thats not much AlphaD, they should start calling you Alpha Pu8Sy. Try doing sets of 8, maybe that'll help you get those maxes up


Besides the fact that this comment isn't funny and you just really ****ed up you want to explain to me this bit about sets of 8 and how that magical number makes you stronger?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Besides the fact that this comment isn't funny and you just really ****ed up you want to explain to me this bit about sets of 8 and how that magical number makes you stronger?



C'Mon Man. Everyone knows sets of 8 make you super, duper alley-ooper strong. There's magical, mystical properties in the 8.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 11, 2015)

How is alphas numbers not good?

McDuffy, I had ur bench numbers when I was 20.... what does that mean? Nothing

Alpha, u don't need to explain urself, maybe he was joking


----------



## DF (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Thats not much AlphaD, they should start calling you Alpha Pu8Sy. Try doing sets of 8, maybe that'll help you get those maxes up



I would hope that this is an attempt at a joke.  We fuk around alot at UGBB, but a man's totals are pretty much off limits.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 11, 2015)

duff you sure know how to make friends lol pick on the man that provides the porn and has his own district smart. Truth is this thread was intended to encourage , for all of us to place our numbers out there gym or comp but really it only counts in comp so unless your in the books you got no room to brag. Insults are never ok when meant to hurt unless provoked, I would suggest you man up to your mistake if you want to keep any respect here I know there's guys with totals in the books that crush anything you have ever thought of attempting you don't hear them dumbing down to your level to put you down there better then that hope you are too


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Wooah !!! So who the **** are you? We don't go around saying someone's numbers are low or don't mean shit. Have you stepped on the platform and hit all 9 in a day? Do you have any fukkin clue what it takes mentally to go through a 6 week meet prep cycle? Any idea in the fukkin world how much resolve it take to set out on a 7 hour drive and arrive 18 hours later because of traffics back ups. Any clue what it feels like to not be able to get out of fukkin bed 3 weeks before meet day?  I fukkin doubt it so before you go and run your God damn mouth  about one of the most respected members of this board, you better think twice. Alpha is a personal friend of mine and I don't take this dumb shit you did lightly.
> 
> Don't let it happen again.
> 
> ...



You already know the answer to those questions Steel. Any "man" who makes a thread about calluses probably doesn't know what it's like to peak for a meet, to drive hours upon hours to lift iron, etc.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 11, 2015)

But technically Mcduffy, u did nothing wrong, ur free to give what u may view as weak numbers.

I don't agree and think alpha has given a great effort but it's the Internet and if everyone took smart ass remark serious I would of been banned from every forum online..

I think it would be weak if all the other members really took offense to this.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

im not even reading your responses, you guys can go **** yourselves if you want to go around talking shit about me and bodybuilding. i squatted 315x4 today wasnt even hard but my form was off and now ive a kink in my back. i dont give a **** about stepping on the platform


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> im not even reading your responses, you guys can go **** yourselves if you want to go around talking shit about me and bodybuilding. i squatted 315x4 today wasnt even hard but my form was off and now ive a kink in my back. i dont give a **** about stepping on the platform



315x4!!!! I take it all back brah, you is a BEAST!


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

Yaya said:


> But technically Mcduffy, u did nothing wrong, ur free to give what u may view as weak numbers.
> 
> I don't agree and think alpha has given a great effort but it's the Internet and if everyone took smart ass remark serious I would of been banned from every forum online..
> 
> I think it would be weak if all the other members really took offense to this.



Thx yaya.......


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> im not even reading your responses, you guys can go **** yourselves if you want to go around talking shit about me and bodybuilding. i squatted 315x4 today wasnt even hard but my form was off and now ive a kink in my back. i dont give a **** about stepping on the platform





315 x 4 wow wee.  I'm like DYS your a beast dude. I'd hate to cross paths with you in a dark alley. Id Prob get my skinny white ass kicked by a big man like you.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> 315 x 4 wow wee.  I'm like DYS your a beast dude. I'd hate to cross paths with you in a dark alley. Id Prob get my skinny white ass kicked by a big man like you.



lol yea i know thats sarcasm cause you i saw your maxes. i used to compete in the golden gloves. I used to be down to fight anyone anywhere but that attitude got me arrested so many times that these days i dont do that.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> lol yea i know thats sarcasm cause you i saw your maxes. i used to compete in the golden gloves. I used to be down to fight anyone anywhere but that attitude got me arrested so many times that these days i dont do that.



What's your point? I fought in the Silver Mittens and Golden Gloves too. You can't fight people over the internet, so why come on here and call guys out for their numbers?

Unless you're a Lilliebridge, there's always going to be someone stronger then you out there, and unless you're Ali, there will always be someone who can box your ears off.

Show some respect to people and you will get some.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> im not even reading your responses, you guys can go **** yourselves if you want to go around talking shit about me and bodybuilding. i squatted 315x4 today wasnt even hard but my form was off and now ive a kink in my back. i dont give a **** about stepping on the platform



Maybe if you had done a set of 8.......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2015)

Uh oh we have a badass on our hands.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Uh oh we have a badass on our hands.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> What's your point? I fought in the Silver Mittens and Golden Gloves too. You can't fight people over the internet, so why come on here and call guys out for their numbers?
> 
> Unless you're a Lilliebridge, there's always going to be someone stronger then you out there, and unless you're Ali, there will always be someone who can box your ears off.
> 
> Show some respect to people and you will get some.



I do show people respect, i have been nothing but respectful since i've gotten here. i make one joke (maybe not appropriate) and you guys act like a bunch of ****ing assholes. And i'm obviously not here to try to fight people over the internet lol that would be rediculous. I would like to make friends but if you don't like me that's fine with me.

And yes eckrated i am a badass mother****er if u had my record in street fights u'd know the deal.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh my god dude give it a rest. It was a bad joke. Just admit it say you're sorry and move on. Stop trying to sound like a tough guy cus U sound like a toolbox.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Oh my god dude give it a rest. It was a bad joke. Just admit it say you're sorry and move on. Stop trying to sound like a tough guy cus U sound like a toolbox.



Fine, AlphaD im sorry i was a dick about your numbers. I did not mean to be disrespectful, i was just joking around. And i apologize to everyone else that feels i was disrespectful. Can we move on from this now?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok fellas. Lets stop it here. McDuffy, obviously your joke didn't go well and honestly it was in bad taste. Alpha is a very forgiving bro and I know he will let this go.  Just please admit it was a bad idea, shake internet hands and let's move on.


Edit: well done, mcduffy


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 11, 2015)

Two things you don't fuk with around here are people's totals and hair!! You will die


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Two things you don't fuk with around here are people's totals and hair!! You will die



Somebody fukks with my hair and I peel their skin off with a piece of glass


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a hard skin Mcduff, didnt really bug me because I train my ass off and am doing so for another meet in 6 weeks.  Most of the guys that jumped into this thread know me personally off the internet so take it as it is, I am not flexing internet muscles.  Seeks is right I am a forgiving brother so good enough for me man, apology accepted.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2015)

I missed the hazing;
Oh well, Welcome to the forum....


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 11, 2015)

Whoever is putting the tren in people's cereal, you missed my house


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> I have a hard skin Mcduff, didnt really bug me because I train my ass off and am doing so for another meet in 6 weeks.  Most of the guys that jumped into this thread know me personally off the internet so take it as it is, I am not flexing internet muscles.  Seeks is right I am a forgiving brother so good enough for me man, apology accepted.



Lol thanks AlphaD, you seem like a good guy. Hopefully we can be friends. 

I don't like when people **** with my hair either, lol.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, and yes it was in poor taste seeker. my b


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> I have a hard skin Mcduff, didnt really bug me because I train my ass off and am doing so for another meet in 6 weeks.  Most of the guys that jumped into this thread know me personally off the internet so take it as it is, I am not flexing internet muscles.  Seeks is right I am a forgiving brother so good enough for me man, apology accepted.





If Alpha is good then so am I. 


Just happened to see this old thread.  Brining my wife up,   Really fukkin nice. 

SUCK IT!!!


----------



## Maijah (Mar 11, 2015)

Mcduffy, you sound like a tool. Make an honest apology for your foolish attempt at humor and maybe it we be overlooked....eventually. But by acting like a douche you are digging yourself a hole that you cannot climb out of.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Mcduffy, you sound like a tool. Make an honest apology for your foolish attempt at humor and maybe it we be overlooked....eventually. But by acting like a douche you are digging yourself a hole that you cannot climb out of.


Maijah... try reading the thread brotha. Kthanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Two things you don't fuk with around here are people's totals and hair!! You will die


You don't have hair... wtf you talking about


----------



## Seeker (Mar 11, 2015)

........................


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't have hair... wtf you talking about



I have more hair on my ass then Herm does on his head.

Side note: My ass is like a rain forest canopy


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 11, 2015)

4 tennis balls and a racket


----------



## Maijah (Mar 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maijah... try reading the thread brotha. Kthanks.



Sorry guys, I always access this forum on my phone and  I didn't refresh the page before I made my post. I'm glad things got resolved. My bad.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry i ****ed up your thread shnake...


----------



## Joliver (Mar 12, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I missed the hazing;
> Oh well, Welcome to the forum....



Damn it TJ. This wasn't an intro thread. TJ is TOTALly illiterate!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 12, 2015)

joliver said:


> Damn it TJ. This wasn't an intro thread. TJ is TOTALly illiterate!



Technically.....
You can't be illiterate if you can't read.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 12, 2015)

I dont even write my post.....can't
I use google speech to text.......


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 10, 2015)

Some strong people here! Im chasing a 1300 total at 181 in at my next meet in a few months.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 11, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> Some strong people here! Im chasing a 1300 total at 181 in at my next meet in a few months.



Keep up posted on your meet. We don't have many 181 guys.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 11, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Keep up posted on your meet. We don't have many 181 guys.



I will for sure! I'm doing a quick water cut to make weigh ins on Friday, then I start super-compensating. I'll report back


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 11, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> I will for sure! I'm doing a quick water cut to make weigh ins on Friday, then I start super-compensating. I'll report back



Good luck. Always good to have another PLer on here.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2015)

Smash those weights homie.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 11, 2015)

I bet if I cut down I could make 180. That was my everyday non lifting weight as it was. 

Good luck to ya bro


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm so close, yet so far. This morning I was 186 (192 on Sunday). I've been doing my first water cut (2 Gallons Sunday, 1 gallon, and tapered down to half gallon today, no sodium and no carbs). I tried senokot laxative last night and didn't produce much. 
I might try magnesium citrate today and see if I can empty my bowels to get atleast 4lbs off. 

From there I might have to do an immersion bath for the last few lbs. I never knew dropping 12lbs of water would require this much effort lol. I've seen people drop 20-30lbs using this method.


----------



## Milo (Nov 12, 2015)

Reminds me of my wrestling days. Which is why I don't ever want to cut for a PL meet. Shit is taxing.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

I look like an Ethiopian with hazy abdominal muscles.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2015)

I was able to cut from 208ish to 196 in a few days. It took a few hours to go back to 213 after lol


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I was able to cut from 208ish to 196 in a few days. It took a few hours to go back to 213 after lol



What method did you use? i'm following Tim Ferris' guide and my weight loss has been a day behind what his test subject did.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone ever use magnesium citrate? Will it wear off in time for the meet? lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 12, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> Anyone ever use magnesium citrate? Will it wear off in time for the meet? lol



When is the meet? Sat ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> What method did you use? i'm following Tim Ferris' guide and my weight loss has been a day behind what his test subject did.



LAST few days just cut carbs out, took a laxative and OTC diuretic and fasted from day before weigh ins.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2015)

Excess magnesium just gives you the runs basically. It wears off in a day or so.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

Weigh-in is tomorrow, meet on saturday. I'm taking a diuretic, and tried senokot as a mild laxative and didn't do much. I want to use a stronger laxative but still want to be able to reload properly after the weigh-in.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 12, 2015)

Get yourself in the sowna...


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Get yourself in the sowna...



Immersion bath tonight and tomorrow morning ala Matt Kroc.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 12, 2015)

Little late for a water load but I had great success with that when wrestling.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

I did this: 

Sunday – 2 gallons
Monday – 1 gallon
Tuesday – 1 gallon
Wednesday – .5 gallons
Thursday – .25 gallons
Friday – No water till after weigh-in


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah I just saw that on the previous page. How far over are you right now?


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 12, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah I just saw that on the previous page. How far over are you right now?



5lbs as of this morning.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 12, 2015)

That's all? And weigh ins are tomorrow evening? Liquid diet tomorrow. Food weight manipulation.  Water only as necessary. You'll make it easy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 13, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> That's all? And weigh ins are tomorrow evening? Liquid diet tomorrow. Food weight manipulation.  Water only as necessary. You'll make it easy.



This. 5Lbs is nothing with 24 hrs to go. You're fine.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 14, 2015)

Made it at 179lbs (room to spare!)


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome. Load up and crush it!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 16, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> Made it at 179lbs (room to spare!)



Hey bud! How'd it go?


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 17, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Hey bud! How'd it go?



Man, I got dq'd. The called all my squats high  The first one I could see was right at parallel. So I narrowed my stance and dove bomb the next one...2 reds...so I narrowed my stance even more and practically left a skid mark on the platform for the 3rd and they still gave me 2 reds. I've been competing in this federation since 2011 and have never been called for depth. My training partners were in shock. We looked at the videos over and over again and were still surprised they called them the way they did. 

My goals were:
Bw 179
Squat 425
Bench 300
Dead 555 (or 570)


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you pop a screenshot of the bottom of the 3rd attempt?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 17, 2015)

Do you compete in the USAPL?

Sorry to hear. I've bombed out of meets. It sucks.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 17, 2015)

Tool,
I want to keep my anonymity on the board, but is it ok if I shoot you a screen shot via PM? (BTW, I tried but it says your inbox is full?)


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 17, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> Tool,
> I want to keep my anonymity on the board, but is it ok if I shoot you a screen shot via PM? (BTW, I tried but it says your inbox is full?)


That's no problem at all. 
I made room.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks man. Looks like it's unanimous that it was a good squat (according to friends and strangers).


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 17, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> Thanks man. Looks like it's unanimous that it was a good squat (according to friends and strangers).



Are the friends and strangers competitive PLers that know how judges judge in your fed?

I'm not saying you didn't get robbed either because it def happens. Especially if you cut an opener short. 

If you go high on an opener, they are watching you like a hawk. You are better off opening light and absolutely burying it. Then you might get a good break on a 3rd attempt that might be a bit higher.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 18, 2015)

All types of people. It's a good cross-section.


----------



## Strength athlete (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear that brother. Everyone that has spent a length of time in the sport has had to experience "THOSE" refs/judges. You seem to be very adamant about the depth of your atempts, so I will take your word for it. It is very unfortunate, and disheartening when we face such calls. Inconsistent calls are a very common thing in nearly all feds. Even in the ipf, and usapl who seem to be the most strict on its lifters. The reasons for such variation are many. Unqualified judges, misinterpreted rules (which in my opinion is the same as being unqualified), politics, etc. It's very sad to say, but it is just a part of the sport we must face from time to time. Always strive to be an example for other lifters even when we feel we have been dealt an injustice. There is always next time brother. Trust me when I say that bad calls are seen by other lifters, and spectators, but they are even more observant to how that same lifter responds to a bad call. Keep pushing forward and train hard.


----------



## Strength athlete (Nov 21, 2015)

198 class
Single ply contest
705
475
705
 Raw best
630
410
700
Life time natural. 
 I'll beat everyone to the punch on this one. I know my bench lags behind my other lifts, but after rupturing my left pec on 3 separate occasions, I just have total hell building a strong press.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 21, 2015)

Strength athlete said:


> 198 class
> Single ply contest
> 705
> 475
> ...



You have a 1740 lb raw total in competition at 198 and you're natural??

I need to go look you up on Powerlifting Watch!


----------



## Strength athlete (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol. Those are gym raw totals. I didn't say contest. I haven't competed raw in years. As for powerliftingwatch...I suppose you can look away though I would prefer to stay anonymous, so if you do figure it out, I would prefer that you don't say it in open forum. If I wanted my name out there I would have just posted it as my user name.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2015)

From the pics he sent me the depth call was bullshit. 

Damn good numbers for a natty SA.
How old are you?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 21, 2015)

Strength athlete said:


> Lol. Those are gym raw totals. I didn't say contest. I haven't competed raw in years. As for powerliftingwatch...I suppose you can look away though I would prefer to stay anonymous, so if you do figure it out, I would prefer that you don't say it in open forum. If I wanted my name out there I would have just posted it as my user name.




We don't share people's info on this board.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2015)

What's so big about being anonymous when you're natty


----------



## Strength athlete (Nov 21, 2015)

Just how I prefer it. No telling what the future may hold


----------



## Strength athlete (Nov 21, 2015)

I can relate on his frustration. I've competed where the entire flight was red lighted on our first attempts. I am 32 by the way. Still hurts to say that. Still in denial about being in my 30s.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> From the pics he sent me the depth call was bullshit.
> 
> Damn good numbers for a natty SA.
> How old are you?



Thanks ToolSteel. 

And echo on the numbers for SA...those are good lifts regardless of natty status. You blow away most users at my gym. Keep us posted on your competitions...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 21, 2015)

Those are impressive numbers strength athlete.


----------



## Strength athlete (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words about my numbers fellas. If I could only hold my numbers steady I would find THAT an accomplishment. I seem to spend more time recovering from injury, and  returning to a baseline more than anything these days.


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 27, 2015)

198 lb class 1340 total....just started in PL last summer, love it so far


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice total AngryBird!


----------



## Strength athlete (Dec 1, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> 198 lb class 1340 total....just started in PL last summer, love it so far



Glad to see another bitten by the bug. Welcome to the 198s brother.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 1, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> 198 lb class 1340 total....just started in PL last summer, love it so far



Good job angry penis.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> 198 lb class 1340 total....just started in PL last summer, love it so far



Very nice for just starting! You're welcome to make a log here. Many of us love PL'ing logs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Strength athlete said:


> Glad to see another bitten by the bug. Welcome to the 198s brother.



How tall are you again? I'm a 198er at 5'10" but love being a fat ass so 220 might be a possibility one day haha


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 1, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> How tall are you again? I'm a 198er at 5'10" but love being a fat ass so 220 might be a possibility one day haha



Nothing fatass about a 220!


----------



## Strength athlete (Dec 1, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> How tall are you again? I'm a 198er at 5'10" but love being a fat ass so 220 might be a possibility one day haha



I'm a whopping 5'8". I'm at the upper end of 198. It won't be long before I'll have to actually begin adding in some metabolic conditioning, or my ass will have to move to the 220's. I just love food too damn much.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Strength athlete said:


> I'm a whopping 5'8". I'm at the upper end of 198. It won't be long before I'll have to actually begin adding in some metabolic conditioning, or my ass will have to move to the 220's. I just love food too damn much.



Nice! I am as well. I was able to make weight from ~210lbs but I love food too. I have to check my appetite or else I'd be over 220 lol


----------



## Strength athlete (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm right there with you. I usually stay around 210, and am usually able to drop to around 195 for weigh-ins. If I let myself hit 215 it is just too difficult to drop without losing noticeable strength. If I don't watch my diet though, I will hit 225 in no time at all. Last year I had knee surgery, and went from 196 to 240 in about 2 months. Lol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> How tall are you again? I'm a 198er at 5'10" but love being a fat ass so 220 might be a possibility one day haha



I'm 245 @ 5'10" asshole! I'm not fat I'm husky!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 1, 2015)

Unofficial total is

455 deads
300 bench
400 squat

I'm 5'10, 207 pounds


----------



## TXBenchMonster (May 1, 2016)

*Response to totals query*

Never competed in full powerlifting meet, just bench only. 

Best competition lifts were: 525 in the 220's, 565 at 242 and 550 at 253 bw, to get into the 275 class.

Best I ever did in the gym was 585 weighing around 242.

All of those #'s were wearing a double denim bench shirt. I never messed around going heavy raw due to an old shoulder injury, so I don't know what I could do sans a shirt back in the day.

All that was in my late 20's, now in my early 40's and coming back to competition at a much lighter body weight, and gonna try to set some Master's division records at a much healthier (for me) body weight under 200 lbs.  Will compete at 181 in the summer, and 198 in the winter.

Deadlift best (gym) was only 550, (T-Rex arms/big torso) and I trained with 800-900 lb squatters and was generally around 50-150 lbs behind them when we did max effort squat work, so yoir guess is as good as mine on squat.


----------



## StoicHouse (May 12, 2017)

410 Squat
315 Bench
455 Deads...

I'm 245lbs

working on it now. Never been an actual powerlifting trainer until now. So hope to have all these jump up a shit ton this year...


----------



## Onrek (Nov 13, 2017)

(in gym, raw)
335 squat
280 bench
480 dead

1095

Currently @ 165lbs, 5'6


----------



## Battletoad (Nov 13, 2017)

275 Raw w/o sleeves or wraps (weighed in at 252)

501Squat
363 Bench
540 Deadlift

Totaled 1405 and some change


----------



## kittensandkilos (Nov 15, 2017)

242 with wraps (233 weigh in)

590 squat
374 Bench
606 dead 
1570 total

242 sleeves (231 weigh in)

524 squat
352 bench
628 dead 
1504 total


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

Raw in sleeves, in competition as a Masters II
Squat--600
Bench--512
Deadlift-- 683
Total--1758
Body weight in most meets is 268-273lbs
Compete in the USPA/ IPL


----------



## totalbest (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks guys, and yes it was in poor taste seeker.


----------

